# Barnwell, SC - Adult, Black & Tan



## crankybeef (Jul 24, 2008)

****Permission to Crosspost****

Barnwell County Animal Shelter
55 Diamond Rd.
Barnwell, SC 29812
Phone: 803 259 1656
Very RESCUE friendly!

Email: [email protected]
Will work with Out-Of-State Adopters, must be pre-screened!









http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11686555 

This picture was taken 8/14/08. The shelter staff do not have the greatest access to the internet. Please call or email!

I am working on getting more information on this guy! I am hoping that I will have his/her gender by tomorrow and the listing should be updated. From what I have gathered from the shelter there are a total of 2 B&T GSD's down there but awaiting pictures to be taken today/tomorrow will update. The shelter staff tell me that they are both Male adults and one may be Heartworm+ Case #K1608 and Case #K6308

Thank you


----------



## Borrelli21 (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: Barnwell, SC Black & Tan GSD Urgent*

Bump..His facial markings are SO striking!


----------



## crankybeef (Jul 24, 2008)

*Re: Barnwell, SC Black & Tan GSD Urgent*


----------



## Mom2Sam (Jun 9, 2008)

*Re: Barnwell, SC Black & Tan GSD Urgent*








gorgeous


----------



## ded37 (Jan 18, 2005)

*Re: Barnwell, SC Black & Tan GSD Urgent*

Bump from Page 5 - Still listed.


----------



## crankybeef (Jul 24, 2008)

*Re: Barnwell, SC Black & Tan GSD Urgent*

Name: Queen
Sex: Female
Age: Adult

Shelter has very limited time left. They are located in South Carolina and planning on "cleaning" house prior to Hannah = /


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Barnwell, SC Black & Tan GSD Urgent*

still there


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: Barnwell, SC Black & Tan GSD Urgent*

What a beautiful girl! Bump for the unique eyebrow markings on her face!


----------



## walton (Dec 16, 2003)

*Re: Barnwell, SC Black & Tan GSD Urgent*

This shelter is overloaded the majority of the time; have group of locals who work diligently to save so many; I have contacts here who could 
1. Pull and get to me near Charelston SC to temp foster very short term
2. possible transport heading north
PLS email me off list if you can help
thanks
walton


----------

